

Ui testing on android got you down? try a shot of espresso #gtac2013 - tomknych
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtKx1WxK7cw&feature=autoshare

======
tomknych
There will be a live streamed talk about espresso today at 2:15 eastern.
Checkout <http://g.co/gtac2013> and click on live stream for day2!

We will be taking questions from Google moderator

